
Ask HN: Employer 'Outside work' agreements - h0h0h0
Hi there - we have a lot of developers in our company and we would like to come up with a reasonable employee &#x27;outside work&#x27; agreement.  We&#x27;re open to devs moonlighting on their own stuff and getting paid for their own stuff, but not on company time.<p>Is there a good example agreement out there that is reasonable for both the employer and the employee?  We&#x27;d love for employees that invent things OUTSIDE of work time and they should OWN them.
======
itamarst
GitHub has one, though I can't vouch for details:
[https://github.com/github/balanced-employee-ip-
agreement](https://github.com/github/balanced-employee-ip-agreement)

~~~
h0h0h0
Thanks this is a perfect starting point.

------
PaulHoule
If somebody wants to make some IP as "belonging to them", they can make a
provisional patent application, which costs $60, is very easy, you do not need
a lawyer.

Sign the right people's names as the inventor and get a statement that the
company has no claim on this invention. Or vice versa if the company wants to
say "this belongs to us"

